# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Setembro 2005



## Seringador (29 Ago 2005 às 10:52)

Bom dia!
Penso que poderiamos ter um a discussão diária segundo os modelos!  
 Aqui vai:

* Os GFS* da 00 mostram uma presença de uma alta pressão que vai migarar e ligar-se à AP da Europa e da Russía ( não penso que seja a AS). Depois mais para o decorrer da semana um Sistema a NW das ilhas Britânicas vai  fazer com que sejamos afectados com ventos de NW fazendo com que as temperaturas desçam, mas nada de precipitação à vista!! até às 180h  
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...L=2005082900_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS

O ECMWF aponta no mesmo sentido, mas com uma ligeira diferença, que é o facto do AA( Anticiclone Açores) ganhar nova força e desliga-se da AE (Alta pressão europeia) e fica entre os Açores e o continente, pelo menos até ao dia 05! :cry: 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/animate/catalog/samplers/banner/mean_sea_level_pressure_and_24h_cumulated_precipitations!0!Europe!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2005082900!!!step/


----------



## Fil (29 Ago 2005 às 14:02)

As temperaturas descerem já nem é muito mau, mas esse anticiclone não pode ficar nessa posição para sempre!


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2005 às 14:16)

Pois não mas tem estado desde há um ano para cá com ligeiras flutuações, espero é que flutue para SW do Açores!


----------



## Administrador (30 Ago 2005 às 02:08)

Boas.

Penso que seria melhor abrir um tópico para discussão de modelos por mês, em vez de diário. Ou seja, abriria-se um tópico para o mês de Setembro, visto o mês de Agosto estar praticamente no fim.

Abraços.


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2005 às 09:29)

Boas,
Sim, infelizmente tenho de concordar contigo será melhor por mês, ainda não existem membros para uma discussão diária. :cry: 

Poderemos fazer uma discussão mensal e de vez em quando, assim que se justificar, poderemos abrir uma discussão especial quando existir algum fenómeno extremo ou de interesse que poderá afectar o nosso Território e isso inclui os as regiões autónomas, pq penso que nos próximos tempos poderão existir algum perigo extra-tropical...


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2005 às 10:20)

As previsões no ECMWF são um pouco mais animadoras pois colocam uma depressão a noroeste da Península nos dias 5 e 6. Mas ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2005 às 10:39)

Concordo plenamente, divergem dos GFS's e ainda bem!  
O ECMWF também a longo prazo vai de encontro a uma depressão tropical a W dos Açores a partir do dia 06/09  
www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/animate/catalog/samplers/banner/two_metre_temperature_and_30m_winds!0!Europe!t2m!pop!od!oper!w_t2m30mw!2005083000!!!step/


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2005 às 13:02)

Mudança nas previsões, o GFS indica bastante calor para os dias 4, 5, 6......


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2005 às 14:01)

De facto é oq ue acontece com os GFS da 00h  
Vamos aguardar pelos das 12h, já que os das 06h não são muito de confiar


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2005 às 18:25)

Os modelos insistem na entrada de ar quente do Norte de África para os próximos dias.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2005 às 18:38)

Pois é DAN!!!


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2005 às 23:23)

O GFS volta a colocar a depressão para os dias 5 e 6 (isto está ainda muito indefenido)


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2005 às 00:24)

Parece que vamos voltar a passar um fim de semana bastante caluroso para posteriormente com o decorrer da semana o ambiente refrescar um pouco mas por pouco tempo, o ncep aponta um novo aquecimento para o final da próxima semana   A boa noticia é que quase todos os modelos coincidem em dar-nos alguma chuva para terça  

Já podemos abrir um novo tópico para Setembro


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 09:27)

De facto o ensemble para o Porto, demonstrava alguma humidade e nubelosidade para esses dias, mas os GFS mudou acompanhando um pouco o ECMWF, i.e. o calor já não se vai fazer sentir com tanta intensidade  
Contudo a chuva desapareceu dos modelos, mas possivelmente irão mudar e mesmo a +96h não é tão certo como seria de esperar  

Um abraço


----------



## GranNevada (1 Set 2005 às 11:59)

No último Meteograma para Braga não se vê chuva por lado nenhum


----------



## GranNevada (1 Set 2005 às 12:01)

Bolas , não consigo meter a imagem     

Vou tentar de novo ... e deixo o enlace .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/metgram2.pl


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 12:22)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Bolas , não consigo meter a imagem
> 
> Vou tentar de novo ... e deixo o enlace .
> 
> ...



tentem com esta versão:  
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/search/get_country.cgi?country=PT

Mas penso que este seja um " outliner ", os GFS das 06h e 18h têm menos dados, por isso  vamos esperar...


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2005 às 17:49)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Bolas , não consigo meter a imagem
> 
> Vou tentar de novo ... e deixo o enlace .
> 
> ...








Aqui por Bragança também nada....


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2005 às 18:01)

Nesta saída o GFS coloca um anticiclone a oeste e uma depressão a norte que trará ar mais fresco e até alguma precipitação para o norte da Península. 
Veremos...


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 18:12)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Nesta saída o GFS coloca um anticiclone a oeste e uma depressão a norte que trará ar mais fresco e até alguma precipitação para o norte da Península.
> Veremos...



A Bracknel fax +132h tb apoia, vai em linha com o UKMO


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 18:35)

Embora seja o ensemble das 06h(mais atrofiado de dados) revela uma surpresa nova tendência a ver vamos   





Boas


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 18:51)

Olhem-me para esta depressão é pena que seja ainda muito longe, pq se fosse agora, lá ia a vendima e aprodução de vinho


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 19:01)

Noa açores a tempestade Tropical Lee irá passar pelo Arquipélago e irá chover bastante, cuidao com flash-floods:
http://weatherimages.org/data/imag355.html

http://weatherimages.org/data/imag98.html


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2005 às 19:50)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Olhem-me para esta depressão é pena que seja ainda muito longe, pq se fosse agora, lá ia a vendima e aprodução de vinho



Com este Verão tão quente talvez a vindima já esteja feita nessa altura


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2005 às 03:09)

Se os modelos se cumprirem, o verão estará a caminhar para o seu fim, e bons olhos o vejam ir!


----------



## Seringador (2 Set 2005 às 10:08)

YUP YUP HURRA!!!   

Ainda bem que os GFS se enganaram e imperou o UKMO e o ECMWF, ma chuva parece estar a chegar e com ela o fim do verão, mas não será o fim das temperaturas agradáveis, pq elas voltaraão, quem sabe em Outubro..  

Pela indicação dada na passada Lua Cheia a segunda metade de Setembro será fresca e tempestuosa...   espero que não pq com tanta área sem coberto vegetal a erosão será acentuada e milhares de toneladas poderão ser erodidas e levadas pela escoamento superficial, isto pq em situações de solos compactos e secos a erosão por salpicos é mais acentuada, asssim como o aparecimento dos ravinamentos  ...

O importante é que existe grande possibilidade de ocorrer precipitação.

Bem haja


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2005 às 12:18)

Vamos ver como se comporta o anticiclone dos Açores, parece que nos próximos dias vai deixar aproximar a depressão o suficiente para provocar alguma precipitação no norte da Península.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seringador (2 Set 2005 às 12:58)

Temos que lhe contar ( ao A.Açores) que aTVI está nas Bahamas a fazer uma reportagem acerca do imenso paraíso fiscal e se calhar ele desloca-se para impor o seu estado de tempo isto é Anti...   
Agora a sério, de facto se o AA se deslocar para SW poderá fazer com que o "Storm Track" seja desviada para sul, também devido à acção do Jetstream polar obrigando as depressões que se formam na Terra Nova e na Gronelândia a mergulharem mais para Sul, fazendo com que o anticiclone da Escandinávia ganhe alguma força e bloqueie a progressão para Leste, forçando-as ainda mais para uma trajectória mais a sul.... era bom... ou vai ser bom,?!


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2005 às 18:34)

As previsões para o dia 6 mantem-se interessantes


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2005 às 20:16)

Continuam as boas perspectivas para a próxima terça! Chuva para todo o dia e com boa distribuição geográfica, apesar da principal área afectada ser a norte do rio Tejo.


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2005 às 22:22)

Para aqui, o NOAA prevê 5 mm. Espero que seja um pouco mais que isso


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (5 Set 2005 às 15:35)

Vejo que há pessoal atento às previsões dos modelos da NOAA. Gostaria de conhecer a vossa opinião acerca da fiabilidade deste modelo em portugal?
Normalmente tenho acesso as modelos do Centro Europeu, e estes conheco-os bem.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2005 às 20:25)

Na minha opinião apresenta algumas limitações ao nível das previsões de precipitação particularmente em situações de fluxo de norte (isto para a região interior norte).


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2005 às 19:45)

Não me importava nada que isto se concretizasse…


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2005 às 19:03)

As previsões são boas, mas em cinco dias tudo pode mudar


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2005 às 18:26)

As previsões continuam boas, mas ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2005 às 07:12)

E depois da (pouca) chuva, parece que vem ai algum frio


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2005 às 18:13)

Os modelos mantêm a descida de temperatura, mas nada de chuva para os próximos dias  
Talvez uma mínima de 6-7ºC no Domingo.


----------



## GranNevada (16 Set 2005 às 20:28)

Não esperem grande coisa ...


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2005 às 20:41)

Sim, parece que ainda não é este mês que começa a chover.


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2005 às 10:07)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Sim, parece que ainda não é este mês que começa a chover.



Parece que sim DAN, pelo menos é isso que os modelos indicam e com  Lua cheia de ontem o bom tempo vai continuar (isto pq agora basta chover para dizerem que está mau tempo esquecendo que é um estado de tempo e não um extremo...)
Bem haja


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2005 às 13:26)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Parece que sim DAN, pelo menos é isso que os modelos indicam e com  Lua cheia de ontem o bom tempo vai continuar (isto pq agora basta chover para dizerem que está mau tempo esquecendo que é um estado de tempo e não um extremo...)
> Bem haja



Bem, só espero que não comece a chover exactamente na manhã do dia 3 de Outubro. Por aqui não dava jeito nenhum  

Abraços


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2005 às 14:23)

pois é eu também estou ansioso com esse eclipse Lunar, vai ser 98% em Trás Montes e 100% em Madrid, a ver vamos, mas acho que vamos ter sorte....


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2005 às 18:19)

E continua o Anticiclone dos Açores a influenciar o estado do tempo até outro, inclusíve vai fortalecer para o fim do mês, segundo os modelos é claro  e vai também ficar mais fresco para Outubro.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2005 às 18:25)

Os modelos são muito maus para o que ainda resta de Setembro. Calor e completa ausência de precipitação.

Já chega de dias com mais de 30ºC


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2005 às 18:29)

Eu acho que deviamos alterar as estações para:

Inverno - Outubro a Março 
Verão - Abril a Setembro


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2005 às 18:43)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Eu acho que deviamos alterar as estações para:
> 
> Inverno - Outubro a Março
> Verão - Abril a Setembro



Mas não é o que já acontece na maior parte do País?


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2005 às 08:56)

Ficção Cientifica


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2005 às 10:59)

Só pode ou então estamos tramados...


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2005 às 11:41)

Vejam este tópico no TWO fórum, a imprensa portuguesa a pedir opiniões ao Brian Gaze, aqui de facto não existem experts eles estão nos fóruns ..Lol  

http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=40286


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2005 às 18:05)

Vem aí o Outono e está quase a rebentar,
 a partir do sia 03/10 com a Lua Nova a pairar.
Vai chover e ficar frio de arrepiar, é o tempo a mudar... 
yohhoo!tá-se bem...  

bem haja


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2005 às 18:26)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Vem aí o Outono e está quase a rebentar,
> a partir do sia 03/10 com a Lua Nova a pairar.
> Vai chover e ficar frio de arrepiar, é o tempo a mudar...
> yohhoo!tá-se bem...
> ...



Que venha a chuva e o frio


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2005 às 18:31)

A cumprirem-se as previsões, vamos ter um inicio de Outubro bem fresquinho


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2005 às 10:54)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A cumprirem-se as previsões, vamos ter um inicio de Outubro bem fresquinho



Pois é, mas os GFS mudaram completamente o cenário e,... chuva nem vê-la,   :cry:  mas mantenho a minha confiança, numa mudança a part ir da 1ªsemana de Outubro.


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2005 às 13:58)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Os modelos são muito maus para o que ainda resta de Setembro. Calor e completa ausência de precipitação.
> 
> Já chega de dias com mais de 30ºC



Parece que já podemos ter esperança, os das 06 estão de acordo com a mudança a partir do dia 03/10 com a entrada da Lua Nova, a ver vamos...   
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/models/compositemaster.cgi?MODEL=2005092806_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS 
Mass estou confiante


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2005 às 15:08)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Parece que já podemos ter esperança, os das 06 estão de acordo com a mudança a partir do dia 03/10 com a entrada da Lua Nova, a ver vamos...
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/models/compositemaster.cgi?MODEL=2005092806_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS
> Mass estou confiante



Parece, cada vez mais, que a mudança irá ocorrer no princípio de Outubro. A chuva é desejada, no entanto, pode estragar as observações do eclipse


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2005 às 17:31)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Parece, cada vez mais, que a mudança irá ocorrer no princípio de Outubro. A chuva é desejada, no entanto, pode estragar as observações do eclipse


 Sim esse é o lado menos bom mas neste momento não estou preocupado pq é só após dia 3, o que me preocupa é o Nevoeiro denso que por vezes temos aqui no Porto até ao fim da manhã.


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 10:41)

Vejam-me este sistema, espero que se venha a concretizar, se fosse Inverno ia ser uma GranNevada


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2005 às 14:50)

Eu também espero que se concretize, mas ainda faltam 8 dias e, nesse tempo, as previsões podem alterar bastante


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 14:54)

Pois e é o que tem acontecido constantemente a mudar eu sei, mas é a esperança a falar e alguma meteorologia popular


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2005 às 14:59)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Pois e é o que tem acontecido constantemente a mudar eu sei, mas é a esperança a falar e alguma meteorologia popular



 Dois ou três dias antes e a manter-se estas previsões, então já podiamos ficar descansados


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 15:01)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Dois ou três dias antes e a manter-se estas previsões, então já podiamos ficar descansados



YUP!, Só espero que o Ant. Açores não ganhe força outra vez, mas aquela depressão que mencionei, já não está tão cavada....


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (29 Set 2005 às 15:09)

Seringador:
li os teus posts no TWO e fiquei curioso: explica lá a influência da Lua na chuva! E tu acreditas mesmo nesses almanaques do Seringador e Borda dae Água?


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 18:20)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Seringador:
> li os teus posts no TWO e fiquei curioso: explica lá a influência da Lua na chuva! E tu acreditas mesmo nesses almanaques do Seringador e Borda dae Água?



O seringador é um Almanaque e não tem nada haver com o Borda d'água em termos de fiabilidade e conteudo. Leio o seringador todos os anos desde os meus 12 anos, idade em que o meu interesse pela climatologia foi  despertado a sério!

É mais uma orientação, pq tem outras coisas de interesse sem ser a previsão do estado do tempo.

Quanto ao poder da Lua sobre o clima, penso que está mal estudado, mesmo a níveis internacionais, mas cada vez mais são as evidências acerca da influência da Lua no comportamento da Natureza. Por ex., existem nidificações de espécies de aves só em noite Lua cheia, as tartaruga, o krill, a fertyilização dos corais, etc. Nas noites de lua cheia é quando existe maior indice de criminalidade,  cientistas comprovaram que até influencia a actividade vulcânica...  e não  
E não influencia o clima??   
Durante este últimos anos tenho procurado aprofundar o conhecimento tácito da meteorologia popular, passado pelo meu pai e este foi passado pelo meu avô!
Só vou dar alguns exemplos, pq senão ficaria aqui com um enorme post.
Quando numa Lua cheia a cor é amarelada/laranjada, significa que a próxima lua cheia irá ser de temperaturas frias.
Quando no quarto crescente a parte iluminada se for por cima é um significado, se for por baixo é outro e se for normal e em toda a linha na vertical do círculo é outra e consegue-se prever mais ou menos o tempo nas fases seguintes, pq tem haver com a proximidade, obliquidade e rotação, tanto da terra como da Lua.

Pouca gente acredita nestas coisas mas, não me importo pq estou convicto que existe uma correlação mais próxima do que actualmente pensam.  

Bem haja


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2005 às 18:29)

Parece que estes dias serão os últimos de um Verão que já vai longo. Neste Sábado a temperatura irá descer para valores mais próprios do Outono e, segundo as previsões, assim se irá manter na próxima semana


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 18:37)

Pois é DAN!

Esperemos que o Anticiclone perca a força ou vá para Leste para vir um pouco de frentes até à Peninsula


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (30 Set 2005 às 10:08)

Seringador:
estou a ficar convencido! Uma vez contestei a ideia de uma grávida que iria ter o bebé num determinado dia, por causa da lua! Ela ficou muito chateada comigo! Mas... aquilo que eu acho é que a lua passa por cima de nós todos os dias. Depois, as marés geralmente são mais altas ou mais baixas respectivamente em fase (Lua cheia e o Sol) ou fase oposta (Lua nova e o Sol). respectivamente. Isto resulta apenas de uma atração gravítica. Também existe uma maré barométrica semi-diurna devido a este efeito, com cerca de +/- 1 hPa.
Se a Lua tivesse uma grande influência teria resolvido a nossa seca!
Ha... depois de falar com um enfermeiro quase a reformar-se, ele disse-me que nasciam mais bébes na Lua cheia, mas não memorizavam outros dias atípicos de nascimentos de bébes. Se há mais criminalidade nesses dias é porque se vê melhor de noite(     )! E as aves também devem ver melhor nestas noites. Lembras-te daquele apagão nacional por causa de uma cegonha? Ela era velha e já não via muito bem... mesmo em noite de Lua cheia  .
Acerca das cores das luas, pode-se explicar pela difração, refracção e difusão da luz pela atmosfera e consuante os seus prefis verticais de temperatura e humidade, esses efeitos sofrem variações. Acho que que essas observações não tem contestação.
Mas a Lua que mais me enfeitiçou até hoje foi... a minha Lua de mel


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (30 Set 2005 às 10:28)

Era para dizer que dia 5 de outubro tensiono fazer uma sardinha num parque de merendas perto da Costa da Caparica, findo o qual irei (após a digestão) até à praia para mais uns mergulhos.
O Verão está para durar! Amanhã vai estar mais fresco apenas no Norte e durante a noite nas restantes regiões do país.


----------



## GranNevada (30 Set 2005 às 11:02)

Bem , eu essas coisas da Lua também não acredito . Mesmo os modelos também não me fio em nada para além de 4 dias . Já apanhei muitas desilusões por me fiar neles , principalmente no Inverno . Esta semana que vem apenas teremos Sol e mais Sol . Talvez lá para o fim venha alguma chuva , mas isso é o que os modelos agora dizem ... oxalá acertem ... ???!!!

Cumprimentos ,

Miguel


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 11:04)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Seringador:
> 
> Mas a Lua que mais me enfeitiçou até hoje foi... a minha Lua de mel



Lord, os GFS são mais imprevisiveis do que observar a Natureza, já que ela dá-nos sinais e quando dizes 
"Acerca das cores das luas, pode-se explicar pela difração, refracção e difusão da luz pela atmosfera e consuante os seus prefis verticais de temperatura e humidade, esses efeitos sofrem variações. Acho que que essas observações não tem contestação."
Exactamente por ter essas implicações !!  
As marés (tanto a praia-mar, como a baixa-mar) são mais intensas durante  a Lua Cheia e a Lua Nova ( e a sua influência inicia-se antes e após 48h de casa climax da fase da lua) e as márés não influenciam a formação de depressões ou o posicionamento do Ant. Açores, nem mesmo são consideradas para as observações da SST's, LFR's.

A lua tem os seus segredos e os homens semopre a respeitaram, isto pq a Lua existe para controlar os tempos da humanidade!  

e vamos aver se a partir do dia 4/5 de Outubroi não vamos ter mudança de estados de tempo.....


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 11:06)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Bem , eu essas coisas da Lua também não acredito . Mesmo os modelos também não me fio em nada para além de 4 dias . Já apanhei muitas desilusões por me fiar neles , principalmente no Inverno . Esta semana que vem apenas teremos Sol e mais Sol . Talvez lá para o fim venha alguma chuva , mas isso é o que os modelos agora dizem ... oxalá acertem ... ???!!!
> 
> Cumprimentos ,
> 
> Miguel


 E a Lua..


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 11:15)

O ECMWF está apoiar aquela depressão mais para o da 1ª fim da semana de Outubro, afinal a Lua está connosco, mesmo faltando 144h, que já é uma boa tendência...


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 12:13)

O Jet Stream Polar está a chegar-se mais para sul, para o meio da próxima semana poderá ajudar à associação de uma depressão à direita do Jet, i.e. acima do mesmo.!


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 13:00)

E os Ensembles tb a partie dia 4, i.e. após Lua Nova


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2005 às 14:27)

Por aqui, no ano passado o Verão terminou no principio de Outubro, em 2003, no final de Setembro, em 2002, em meados de Setembro. Mal será se este ano o Verão dura até Novembro


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2005 às 14:29)

Mas as previsões insistem numa próxima semana mais fresca


----------



## Seringador (30 Set 2005 às 17:25)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Por aqui, no ano passado o Verão terminou no principio de Outubro, em 2003, no final de Setembro, em 2002, em meados de Setembro. Mal será se este ano o Verão dura até Novembro



Não acredito penso que vai ser como o de 1995 e o 2003, i.e. vai acabar no início da próxima semana e o Novembro vai ser Frio...  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 10:23)

Os ensembles continua a prever precipitação a partir do dia 7 só faltam 96h, já começo acreditar nesta Lua Nova...  
Contudo os 00hGFS adiam um pouco fazendo com que aquela depressão mergulhe para Sul sobre os Açores em vez de SE, a ver vamos...  





A carta sinóptica é tb promissora:


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (3 Out 2005 às 13:38)

Precipitação no Arquipelaga dos Açores! Certo?
Não me parece que nos próximos sete dias que a precipitação (se aparecer!) seja significativa em qualquer região do continente. A temperatura até vai aumentar!


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 14:07)

A ver vamos que é que ganha a batalha se o ESTE ou o Oeste


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (3 Out 2005 às 14:12)

Em altitude (500 hPa gpdm) existe uma crista a w de portugal continental. Enquanto ela ali estiver haverá subsidência e ausencia de nuvens.


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 14:41)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Em altitude (500 hPa gpdm) existe uma crista a w de portugal continental. Enquanto ela ali estiver haverá subsidência e ausencia de nuvens.


 Como se fosse um escudo que dissipa as formações à sua passagem ou que as desvia..


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2005 às 17:30)

O GFS não prevê precipitação antes de dia 11 (provavelmente nem depois  ). O certo é mesmo o Verão que vais voltar por mais uns dias ou semanas…


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2005 às 17:45)

Dan disse:
			
		

> O GFS não prevê precipitação antes de dia 11 (provavelmente nem depois  ). O certo é mesmo o Verão que vais voltar por mais uns dias ou semanas…


 Não acredito que sejam semanas, vá lá mais animo e confiança...  
Vamos esperar pelo das 12h e 18h, só depois é que  poderemos já ter esperança... :cry:


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2005 às 17:56)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Não acredito que sejam semanas, vá lá mais animo e confiança...
> Vamos esperar pelo das 12h e 18h, só depois é que  poderemos já ter esperança... :cry:



Esta situação já começa a desesperar


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (4 Out 2005 às 08:52)

Talvez para a semana que vem as coisas mudem! Veremos... como diz o cego!


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2005 às 11:05)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Talvez para a semana que vem as coisas mudem! Veremos... como diz o cego!


 
... ou o mudo, depois falamos


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2005 às 12:50)

Que mudança em relação ao 00hGFS adiando cada vez mais a instabilidade, dá para ver bem a luta dos modelos mas, penso que um NAO poderá começar a ficar negativo a meio da próxima semana    
http://www.wetter-zentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1201.gif
http://www.wetter-zentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1441.gif
http://www.wetter-zentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1681.gif
http://www.wetter-zentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1921.gif


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2005 às 10:41)

Bem afinal parece que vai haver mudança..  Este ano abstenção é que vai ser alta no dia 9


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2005 às 18:08)

Mais uma vez a confirmação de uma consolidação de ocorrência de precipitação a partir do dia 9 ficará connosco uns dias!!   
só faltam 72


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2005 às 19:29)

As previsões para aqui também não são más, mas é melhor esperar para ver


----------



## Seringador (7 Out 2005 às 16:58)

Parece que há a confirmação de que os GFS aumentarácos membros do "ensemble" de 10 para 14 (2 novos -, 2 novos +) a partir de Fevereiro de 2006, são boas notícias um aumento de 40%  

Os dados dos 18 satelites da NOAA serão inseridos  nas condições iniciais dos GFS de 2ªfeira na run das 12z (eles já usaram NOAA 14,16 e 17).


----------



## Seringador (7 Out 2005 às 17:58)

UAAUU! Qua actividade Atlântica na run das 12!

Tanta chuva e vento, nem parece Outono  
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib/gfs/12/index_l.shtml


----------



## Fil (8 Out 2005 às 01:05)

Vão ser uns 4 ou 5 dias de chuva continua    :chuvoso:


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2005 às 19:31)

Vamos ter uns dias de precipitação, talvez não tanto como o que aqui está previsto.
Mas também não era mau


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2005 às 01:49)

Bem bom!    Pelo menos até quarta devemos ter chuva, depois de quarta já se verá mas tudo aponta para mais chuva no próximo fim de semana...


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (9 Out 2005 às 08:49)

Já chove no algarve!


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2005 às 17:05)

E no Alentejo e não é pouco


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2005 às 20:24)

As previsões estão cada vez melhores


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 12:50)

Bem se as condições forem favoráveis, poderemos ver uma depreessão associada a um fluxo de ar húmido e quente, que encontraria condições de "ridge" forçado pelo Jet Stream Polar e que pode provocar uma precipitação consideravel no dia 12..  
Mas era preciso que as condições fossem prefeitas.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (10 Out 2005 às 14:00)

As coisas começam a melhorar ligeiramente a partir de hoje à tarde. Quarta feira teremos mais precipitação, sendo significativa apenas a norte do sistema montanhoso Sintra - Montejunto - Lousã - Estrela.


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 14:17)

Aviso lançado pelo Eurpean Storm Forecast Expirement:

" CONVECTIVE FORECAST
VALID Mon 10 Oct 12:00 - Tue 11 Oct 06:00 2005 (UTC)
ISSUED: 10 Oct 09:51 (UTC)
FORECASTER: GROENEMEIJER


SYNOPSIS

Monday at 9 UTC... in the mid-troposphere a broad trough stretches from near Iceland to the Canary Islands upstream of a blocked flow pattern formed by high pressure over western Russia and the Baltic States and a low over the southern Balkans. Patches of low latent instability linger over the central Mediterranean.

DISCUSSION

...Portugal, western Spain...
Rather warm and moist air is advected northward in the area between Madeira and the Iberian peninsula. Convection is occurring across an area west of Lisbon and further south in association with tropical storm Vince as well as across southern parts of the peninsula. In response to the diurnal cycle, convection should become more widespread over land this afternoon while advection of storms off the sea will become more important as well. With low-level shear increasing to over 10 m/s near Spain, some storms may develop rotating updrafts resulting a small threat of hail, strong winds and perhaps a tornado or two. *The strongest storms are expected across the Portugese and Spanish south coasts, where deep-layer shear will be strongest. "*

Será então a Sul!


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (10 Out 2005 às 14:44)

Sim! E é isso que está a acontecer.


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 15:20)

mas isto da precipitação convectiva é dificil de prever já que a evolução é rápida, só com "dopplers" e mesmo assim não é fácil...


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 17:55)

Mas parece que a madrugada do dia 12 vai ser em cheio, sobretudo a N do sistema Montejunto - Estrela!


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2005 às 19:55)

As previsões continuam a indicar bastante precipitação para dia 12 e 13


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2005 às 14:47)

Sim a probabilidade de ocorrência de "flashfloods" amanhã no Norte e sobertudo em meios urbanos impermiabilizados e desnivelados. 
Mas é engraçado o INM não lançar nenhum aviso e dizer que o pior já passou... ás vezes é só para ganhar protagonismo ou coisa parecida, parece o "galo da capoeira"   
Troca as voltas e a comunicação social vai na onda  

Pois é os modelos apontam para uma precipitação intensa a norte do Mondego e a região deTrás-os-montes vai ser abençoada com abundância de precipitação


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2005 às 23:49)

O IM lá pôs as regiões a norte do Tejo em alerta amarelo, espero que as previsões se confirmem porque nestes ultimos 3 dias tem chovido menos do que esperava.


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2005 às 12:38)

Choveu menos do que esperava aqui no Porto, no entanto, para o NE é abundante.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2005 às 13:09)

Nesta região, o máximo de precipitação deve ocorrer esta tarde e noite.


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2005 às 14:12)

Estou aqui no escritório virado para SW com vista para o Atlântico e estou a ver uma boas células convectivas, afinal ainda pode vai chegar a chover com intensidade, esperemos que elas passem por aqui.  
Engraçado as nuvens mais baixas estão num sentido NW e as mais altas SW


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2005 às 09:33)

Boas,

Parece que vamos ter um fim de semana limpo, apenas algumas nuvens  a NE do território mas, a precipitação poderá regressar a meio da semana!
http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/euro.vv.html


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2005 às 10:44)

As previsões continuam a indicar precipitação importante para o meio da semana.
Para segunda-feira também está previsto alguma precipitação.


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2005 às 21:10)

Para aqui, as previsões mantêm a precipitação mas reduzem um pouco a quantidade


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2005 às 13:59)

Os 06GFS continuam com a instabilidade e com precipitação até ao dia 22, existindo períodos de transição.  

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/models/compositemaster.cgi?MODEL=2005101706_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS


----------



## Metman (18 Out 2005 às 01:18)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Os 06GFS continuam com a instabilidade e com precipitação até ao dia 22, existindo períodos de transição.
> 
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/models/compositemaster.cgi?MODEL=2005101706_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS



Essa animação é muito boa! 

Este frente está a deixar menos chuva do que eu esperava, a ver se temos um novembro bem chuvoso porque depois vem o inverno que pelas previsões pode ser parecido ao anterior


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2005 às 10:58)

Metman disse:
			
		

> Essa animação é muito boa!
> 
> Este frente está a deixar menos chuva do que eu esperava, a ver se temos um novembro bem chuvoso porque depois vem o inverno que pelas previsões pode ser parecido ao anterior



Estou convencido que este Outono/Inverno vai ser bastante diferente (violento e áspero), começando pelo Outono que será Fresco, em Novembro e olhem para esta depressão, que mais parece um Ciclone a +240h,se viesse a concretizar mas, ainda falta muito..


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2005 às 11:36)

O Cola aponta par uma semana de chuva principalmente para o n do território e com umas quantidades de apreciar entre 40-50 mm entre os dias 19 e 23!  
http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/euro.vv.html


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2005 às 18:11)

Bem os modelos são consistentes em apanhar o fluxo extra-tropical do wilma, mas ainda falta muito +216h, mas se vier acontecer será idêntica à de 78


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2005 às 18:17)

Sim, em dez dias pode haver muita alteração nos modelos, mas não deixa de ser um cenário muito interessante


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2005 às 18:22)

Bem os modelos são consistentes em apanhar o fluxo extra-tropical do wilma, mas ainda falta muito +216h, mas se vier acontecer será idêntica à de 78   

Que chuva:




Que vento:


----------



## Seringador (20 Out 2005 às 10:01)

E o ensemble também vai de encontro:  
Temos que projectar cenários, pq a probabilidade uma forte depressão (cavada) vai influenciar a vulnerabilidade, face à sua exposição sem um planeamento antecipado. Vejam os dias entre 27 e 30 de Novembro!


----------



## Seringador (20 Out 2005 às 10:45)

O ECMWF também apoia uma depressão cavada a ver vamos:


----------



## Seringador (20 Out 2005 às 11:03)

Já vi isto em qq lugar qdo tinha 6 anos em Fev. de 78!   




A consistência dos modelos nos últimos 4 dias sobre esta depressão está a deixar-me preocupado... e o que virá atrás...


----------



## Birlao (20 Out 2005 às 13:17)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> A consistência dos modelos nos últimos 4 dias sobre esta depressão está a deixar-me preocupado... e o que virá atrás...



Mas o que é que pode acontecer??


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2005 às 14:14)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Mas o que é que pode acontecer??



Chuva muito intensa que poderia originar inundações em alguns locais.
Mas os modelos podem mudar bastante até lá


----------



## Seringador (20 Out 2005 às 15:08)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Chuva muito intensa que poderia originar inundações em alguns locais.
> Mas os modelos podem mudar bastante até lá



O que mais me preocupa são os ventos e espero que os modelos mudem mesmo, pq imaginem a chuva e o vento só nas áreas ardidas cerca 5% do território, este ano, a erosão que irá provocar, juntamente com todos os detritos vegetais que facilmente entopen o escoamento superficial das condutas de águas pluviais e residuais...  

Ainda para mais estamos em Portugal


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2005 às 00:58)

Parece que o final do mês vai ser bastante movimentado


----------



## Seringador (21 Out 2005 às 11:43)

Parece que sim o ECMWF estã na linha com UKMO, GFS, JAM e NOGAPS.

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/animate/catalog/products/forecasts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wind%20850%20and%20mslp!72!Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2005102100!!!step/

Vamos ver se a situação se confirmar que tipo e antecedência do alerta...


----------



## Seringador (21 Out 2005 às 13:56)

Cada vez mais precipitação projectada para as depressões a partrir do dia 27 pelo ensemble da 06h!


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2005 às 00:11)

Não consigo entender esse mapa hehe   Qual é a cor do risco da precipitação?

Aqui fica o mapa do GFS mais facil de entender para o tal dia 27, impressionante   





Podiamos estar a falar de enchentes.


----------



## Antonio (23 Out 2005 às 22:38)

A previsão para dia 27 é hoje um pouquinho menos intensa que há 2 dias atrás, mas ainda forte.

Entretanto o tempo parece que se irá tornar mais húmido desde o dia 26...


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2005 às 10:35)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Não consigo entender esse mapa hehe   Qual é a cor do risco da precipitação?
> 
> Aqui fica o mapa do GFS mais facil de entender para o tal dia 27, impressionante
> 
> Podiamos estar a falar de enchentes.



A linha da precipitação é na parte de baixo e os dados no eixo da direita!

Felizmente os modelos estão a puxar a depressão mais para Norte afectando mais as IB em termos de vento, pq a precipitação vai ser  elevada, cerca de 50mm em 12h, pelo menos 

Reparam no fluxo extra-tropical já existente e que está ser alimentado pelo Wilma..


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2005 às 22:44)

Muita água para os próximos dias


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2005 às 00:44)

O mês vai acabar muito bem!    Em Braga devem passar á vontade dos 100mm só neste episódio! O I.M. já pôs grande parte do pais em alerta amarelo para manhã por vento forte.


----------



## Seringador (26 Out 2005 às 11:02)

Este mês deve de ficar bem acima da média tb no Porto  , mas possivelmente irão ocorrer algumas inundações locais, disso estou certo!


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2005 às 11:28)

Aqui a média para o mês de Outubro é de 70 mm. 
Este mês já leva mais de 90 mm e com as precipitações dos próximos dias esse valor médio vai ser largamente ultrapassado.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2005 às 14:13)

Os modelos aumentam um pouco mais a precipitação para os próximos dias.


----------



## Seringador (26 Out 2005 às 15:55)

Está em fase de enchimento e que ( cloud tops -60ºC)!   
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## Antonio (26 Out 2005 às 22:37)

Seringador, obrigado por esta foto de satélite! 

As cloud tops são mais intensas na zona das Canárias. Oxalá a Madeira não esteja a sofrer demasiado com a tormenta, pois o terreno lá é pouco consistente...


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 10:21)

devia ter colocado aqui a discussão do European Storm Forecast Experiment:

CONVECTIVE FORECAST
VALID Thu 27 Oct 08:00 - Fri 28 Oct 06:00 2005 (UTC)
ISSUED: 27 Oct 07:54 (UTC)
FORECASTER: GATZEN


SYNOPSIS

Impressive meridional weather pattern builds over Europe ... with an amplified long wave trough reaching from Iceland to Canary Isles. At the eastern flank of this trough ... deep southerly flow transports very warm airmass originating from Atlas mountains into northwestern Europe. Latest soundings show 850 hPa temperatures up to 20°C over Bay of Biscay, and latest GFS model run expects 15°C in this level over northern North Sea during the day. This airmass is characterized by an elevated mixed layer reaching from 800 to 550 hPa. Below this level ... relatively warm and quite moist airmass is present over parts of western Europe ... yielding low CAPE underneath the inversion as indicated ba latest Nimes sounding ... and weak showers and thunderstorms may form today due to QF forcing in the WAA regime. During the period ... strong WAA supports a high pressure system from central Mediterranean to central Scandinavia. Over western Europe ... slowly propagating cold front is expected to reach Iberian Peninsula and British Isles. West of the cold front ... convectively mixed maritime airmass spreads eastward. 

DISCUSSION

...Southwestern Iberian Peninsula ...
Ahead of propagating cold front ... moist and unstable subtropical airmass spreads northward ... reaching southwestern Iberian Peninsula during the day. As thunderstorms have already formed along propagating cold front over eastern Atlantic ... it is expected that thunderstorms should spread northward into Iberian Peninsula. Current thinking is that most of the storms will be elevated ... as low level airmass is quite dry and cool. However ... surface-based storms are not ruled out given quite moist maritime airmass spreading northward. Given strong vertical wind shear just east of the propagating cold front ... storms may be well-organized ... and mesocyclones/multicells are expected ... capable of producing isolated large hail and severe wind gusts. The potential for tornadoes is unclear ATTM ... due to uncertainty of low level CAPE/moisture. Given strong LLS along the front ... chance for tornadoes seems to be enhanced ... and a few events are forecast. An upgrade to SLGT may be warrant when thunderstorms will be more intense as expected. 

...Western Iberian Peninsula, western Bay of Biscay, southwestern British Isles ...
*Convectively mixed maritime airmass spreads eastward in the wake of the cold front ... and should affect mentioned region. Showers and thunderstorms are expected to form. Given strong vertical wind shear ... risk for severe wind gusts and a few tornadoes should be enhanced ... and a few events are forecast. Allover threat should be relatively low ... and a SLGT seems to be not warrant ATTM.*


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 11:00)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Seringador, obrigado por esta foto de satélite!
> 
> As cloud tops são mais intensas na zona das Canárias. Oxalá a Madeira não esteja a sofrer demasiado com a tormenta, pois o terreno lá é pouco consistente...



Nada António!  
De facto as precipitações intensas na madeira poderão originar situações de risco, já que a vulnerabilidade aumenta face à susceptibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos de precipitação extremos. O declive acidentado do relevo juntamente com o povoamento de vales ( áreas de grande vulnerabilidade) fazem com que o risco aumente exponencialmente.
A ver vamos se não acontece nada demais.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2005 às 14:26)

Os modelos insistem na redução da quantidade de precipitação


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 18:00)

O Pior já passou, agora a seguinte frente a passar será na madrugada de Domingo.

http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...ellit/WWW/infrarosso4_2005-04-21 16:00:00.jpg

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2005 às 18:53)

A superfície frontal está a avançar muito lentamente. Ainda vai continuar a chover durante a noite.


----------



## Seringador (28 Out 2005 às 11:00)

hoje será um dia de transição até amanhã à noite.


----------



## Antonio (28 Out 2005 às 14:29)

Aqui em Lisboa choveu forte precisamente na hora do almoço, durante cerca de 30mn. Agora faz sol que penso que se manterá o resto da tarde, pelo que vejo do satélite.

Vou entrar de férias uma semana o que me vai saber muito bem. Estou com vontade de ir ver o mar agitado, de que gosto especialmente. Talvez vá 1 dia espreitar a costa Oeste (zona de Peniche ou S.Pedro de Moel) pois as ondas previstas no site www.windguru.com são de 5 metros!!!


----------



## Seringador (28 Out 2005 às 16:00)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Aqui em Lisboa choveu forte precisamente na hora do almoço, durante cerca de 30mn. Agora faz sol que penso que se manterá o resto da tarde, pelo que vejo do satélite.
> 
> Vou entrar de férias uma semana o que me vai saber muito bem. Estou com vontade de ir ver o mar agitado, de que gosto especialmente. Talvez vá 1 dia espreitar a costa Oeste (zona de Peniche ou S.Pedro de Moel) pois as ondas previstas no site www.windguru.com são de 5 metros!!!



António se viesse ao Porto já veria o molho da margem esquerda (Gaia) parcialmente diestruido!   
Que desperdício de €€€  
 o que sabe melhor é saber que vamos ter mais um ano com o verão de S. Martinho e depois o frio......bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Zico (28 Out 2005 às 17:10)

*Seca outra vez*

Boa tarde ! Embora seja uma temática que me interessa, sou um leigo em assuntos relacionados com os deste forum. Contudo, sigo atentamente as trocas de impressões aqui efectuadas. E a última que li do Seringador despertou-me a atenção, pedindo desde já que me elucidassem. É dito: "...é saber que vamos ter mais um ano com o verão de S. Martinho e depois o frio......".
Pois bem, isto significa que que vamos tão somente ter mais um Verão de S.Martinho ou....que vamos ter mais um Inverno "tipo" Verão de S.Martinho (leia-se, seca).
Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2005 às 19:18)

As previsões indicam precipitação até ao dia 2 ou 3 seguido de outro tipo de condições meteorológicas já sobre a influência anticiclónica, aquilo que normalmente é “chamado de bom tempo”  
Para depois, há, por exemplo, esta hipótese que sugerida pelos modelos do GFS.




Mas, previsões a 8 ou 10 dias são pouco credíveis.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2005 às 14:16)

Chuva pelo menos até ao dia 3 com uma sucessão de frentes.


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2005 às 12:09)

Zico disse:
			
		

> Boa tarde ! Embora seja uma temática que me interessa, sou um leigo em assuntos relacionados com os deste forum. Contudo, sigo atentamente as trocas de impressões aqui efectuadas. E a última que li do Seringador despertou-me a atenção, pedindo desde já que me elucidassem. É dito: "...é saber que vamos ter mais um ano com o verão de S. Martinho e depois o frio......".
> Pois bem, isto significa que que vamos tão somente ter mais um Verão de S.Martinho ou....que vamos ter mais um Inverno "tipo" Verão de S.Martinho (leia-se, seca).
> Obrigado.



Antes demais bem vindo à discussão!  
O denominado Verão de S. Martinho usualmente acontece durante a 1ª e 2ª semana de Novembro e, como o DAN mencionou, o território está sob a influência de um sistema de altas pressões, é um periodo de estabilidade em que os dias de nevoeiro matinal adivinham dias soalheiros!

O frio vem depois evoluindo gradualmente à medida que o fim do mês se aproxima...  

Este Inverno vai ser um inverno à antiga.... ou seja um bom Inverno hidrológico! como já tinha indicado em Post anteriores a partir da Lua Nova, virá o Verão de S. Martinho. esta previsão não é baseada em modelos científicos.


----------



## Zico (31 Out 2005 às 16:38)

*Menos mal...*

Obrigado pela resposta. Vamos ver então se a Mãe-Natureza não nos prega mais outra "partida" e nos afasta a chuva que tanta falta nos faz.
Já agora, porque sou um leigo mas com uma enorme vontade de aprender mais sobre este assunto, será possível indicarem-me alguns sites onde exista informação que nos permita aprender mais sobre estes temas ?
Obrigado.


----------

